# Welcome Chuy!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just received a text from Maryam and thought I would share the puppy breath. With that cutie, we may not see her on HF for awhile!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MY!!! look at that cutie...and LOOK AT THAT SMILE!!!!! Maryam, you look so happy!!! it's infectious I am now GFETE for you. Welcome home little Chuy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome Chuy and congrats to Maryam and Joey (Pablo too). He is SOOO cute !!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a cutie pie he is!!! Can't wait to hear all about him.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Welcome Chuy* hoto: please hoto: pretty pleasehoto:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Chuy, and congrats to Maryam and all! Can't wait till she settles in enough to post photos!

Thank you, Amanda, for posting the phone picture! You are such a good member!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Maryam, wherever you are?? lol

So how do we pronounce this name here?

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home, Chuy! He's so cute.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Awwww.*

So cute. Is Pablo in love?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Maryam & Joey. Chuy is a doll. What a nice addition to the family! I hope you had a good drive home, that Chuy is settling in and Pablo isn't too upset that Chuy is sticking around.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

We're all pretty exhausted. Chuy traveled WELL and the introduction with Pablo at his favorite park went GREAT! I'm currently uploading some clips from today and will post them as they become available. Hang in there for more details please.

PS: thanks for starting this Amanda! Ryan, it's pronounced like chewy, his middle name is Diego BTW which may become his first name. We're still trying to figure it out, LOL.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations.
The video was cute.
I hope Pablo likes Chuy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That was fun to watch. 
Looks like they really like playing together.

What entertainment you are going to have watching the 2 of them!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are a few pics. Will try and post more tomorrow or so.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Chuy is just adorable! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

GFETE!!! I love that second video and those first pictures of Chuy....TOO CUTE!!! And it looks like Pablo loves his new toy. I'm so glad. Have fun!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable !!! Loved the videos and loved the pictures. Pablo looks like he just loves his new little friend.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good Maryam! good girl! thank you for sharing 1rst day fun with us. IWAP! GFETE! he looks big-- or is it all hair? how old is Chuy Diego?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Maryam, and a big welcome to cutie pie Chuy  He looks like a Chuy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

He's home! Finally !! Thank you for the videos and pictures, Amanda and Maryam. You'll be calling them "the boys" and you'll have hours and hours of entertainment for many years to come. Good luck with all the training! Chuy is adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! Chuy's home! Maryam, he's adorable...are you absolutely in love or what? Love seeing those brothers hang together


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Loved seeing the video's, especially the second one. How sweet and that face is too darn cute! How old? Where did he come from? I know you are in neezer heaven. I knew you wouldn't hold out too long for the second. <grin>


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is absolutely gorgeous - and it sure looks like he and Pablo are going to be best friends! You gotta try and come for the next playdate!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

First night went great, he's going to fit right in with our long sleeping hours. Yay! Pablo loves him outside and is unsure of his love for him inside. Guess he was hoping he would strictly be an outside 'toy'. Right now, Chuy's trying to hide the big Moo stick Pablo has been chewing on for the past 8 months or so. 

Chuy is 4 months and 1 week old, he looks a lot heavier than he is, he is at that poofy Elvis hair stage. He weighs 8 pounds just like Pablo did at his age. We asked for a pup that would be of similar size than Pablo.

Kathy, he's from Bobbi Lowry like Pablo! Amanda told me you have a painting from her.

Laurie, thanks for the invite, but I highly doubt we can make it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!!! For the first few days when Murphy came home Scooter would look at us like, "Ok, take the batteries out of that thing so it will be still!" Before long they'll be stuck together like glue and not like being apart. Isn't it wonderful having two??? I love the contrast between their colors, lovely little Neezers!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Chuy is the perfect puppy everyone else seemed to have. He's a little polar bear hopping across the room with his chew stick. My sensitive and nervous Pablo is the one I'm worried about. He likes Chuy but isn't really loving the fact that Chuy just goes into his crate even when he's already laying in it. Chuy doesn't even seem to acknowledge Pablo's presence in there, LOL. But because Pablo's crate is his beloved haven, I coaxed Chuy out of there (right after I took a picture  )and put him in his ex-pen for a nap. Otherwise, I let them work everything else out on their own.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Chuy is just adorable, Congratulations.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats on #2 Maryam! Chuy is adorable - just adorable! Love that face! Enjoy that puppy energy and I hope Pablo adjusts quickly to his new buddy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Maryam! He is a real cutie!:clap2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Maryam, Chuy is sooo cute. I'm sure you and Joey will have a lot of laughs watching those two. I will miss seeing him at the playdate so you will have to make lots of pictures for me. Enjoy that little bunny!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam . . . what a cutie pie!! Yaaaaay . . . he's in his forever home . . . what a lucky little guy. So much bigger now with more confidence than the earlier photos when he was a wee little pup with a rambunctious litter. And his coat looks incredible. I hope it remains silky like Pablo's, but you know from Jackson how cottony some of the white coats are! Can't wait to see him soooon for play!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! Pablo will be used to him in no time! Sorry I'm going to miss him at the playdate. Oh, and I love the name Chuy!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. He's so cute. I loved watching the videos of Pable and Chuy playing. Hopefully Pablo will adjust soon and they'll have lots of fun together. Thanks for posting videos and pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ummm, Maryam, you mentioned a picture??? Chuy in Pablo's crate? ..... waiting...... op2:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry Marj, here you go! 
Things are going pretty well. I had to encourage Pablo to tell the puppy where the limits were and he now proudly tackles the hopping bunny/polar bear and growl at him when it's enough. Chuy has such an endearing personality, so laid-back and happy.He looks big in person and even bigger on pics, but my oh my is he a tiny little rat when wet. His light-colored fluffy hair leads to severe size misperception.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I love that shot of them together in the crate. It looks like Pablo's a good big brother.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Chuy is adorable!!!!!!Now we need a video of Chuy and Pablo playing.
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

The picture of Chuy and Pablo in the crate together is cute and the one of Chuy doing the bunny hop is ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!! He looks so happy! Missy has a picture of Jasper and I have one of Cody that look just like Chuy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I am so sorry I missed Chuy's homecoming! He is SO cute and I loved seeing him play with Pablo. I'm glad things are going well with the two of them!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute crate pix and Chuy running is adorable! Great photos! Sounds like you and Pablo are doing so well adjusting to Chuy. Congrats on such a cute addition!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the latest pictures, Maryam! Thank you.  Chuy is freakin' adorable!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Chuy is so cute and Pablo is being a great big brother! Love the pics!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG! I'm so far behind! I didn't even know you were expecting Maryam!!!

What a little bundle of love he is! Just adorable!

Your pictures are beautiful as always! Congratulations on your new addition and keep those videos coming!

Beverly


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Maryam, I didn't know you got a new baby boy. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! He is adorable. It looks like he fit in great with the family.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you ladies, Chuy is so much fun and a great puppy. I'm so glad we got him at a little over 4 months, what a difference! No bonding issues whatsoever as some people say older pups and owners may experience. Pablo is now a little rough with him at times but they will continue to be fully supervised until everyone is safe :biggrin1: 

Paige, so good to see you back and posting on 'my' thread. You are my doggy idol for sure!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I am so glad to hear how wonderful they are doing. Don't worry they will work it out and be best friends. Thanks for the kind words, so does that mean you want to have more someday??:wink: I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Thank you ladies, Chuy is so much fun and a great puppy. I'm so glad we got him at a little over 4 months, what a difference! No bonding issues whatsoever as some people say older pups and owners may experience. Pablo is now a little rough with him at times but they will continue to be fully supervised until everyone is safe :biggrin1:
> 
> Paige, so good to see you back and posting on 'my' thread. You are my doggy idol for sure!


I didn't realize Chuy's age Maryam.....or I'd of had to comment. I got Quince at 16 week and he was fantastic. If I ever get another,I think I'll go for an older pup too if possible. Quince was already so well adapted with grooming and car rides and socialization etc. that he just immediantly fit in.No issues at all(well except he was house broke for them with a doggy door,but we didn't have one,so that was starting over ,but I had expected that).

Welcome to the older pup group


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Maryam, thank you for sharing the pictures and videos. Chuy is adorable. It's so much fun to watch the antics of two.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Maryam! How did I miss this thread!!! Oh you lucky, lucky girl! Chuy is adorable!!! Can you tell how excited I am for you!!!! I think I need to add a few more !!!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------

